
Interested in a powerful, free software friendly workstation? - bahjoite
https://www.fsf.org/blogs/licensing/interested-in-a-powerful-free-software-friendly-workstation
======
detaro
Talos was discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11132459](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11132459)

------
Samathy
My thought process went from 'Oh that sounds cool! ' too 'Ha, no' the instant
I read the €3,000 projected price tag.

